# Best way to do this?



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Ok my hubby and i have been debating on the best way to SELL the parrot he got me. He wants to sell it as is.. and i want to get her a new toy or two and perhaps a carrier cage and some cage liners... something to add visual appeal to a buyer. Any suggestions on what would be best?


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Parrots are a huge investment of both money and time, so I'm going to assume that any serious buyer will be looking at the bird itself more than any accessories. Honestly, your main concern should be finding a responsible new owner for the bird. New toys and a clean cage, sure. I wouldn't worry about a carrier cage.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

lamaga said:


> Honestly, your main concern should be finding a responsible new owner for the bird.


^^^This is our main concern but of course.. i have this problem with just HAVING to have everything perfect for my parrot... so i want to be SURE she has everything she will need for at least a lil while before sending her off with someone... :/


----------

